# What is Muscle Maturity?



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

???Muscle maturity??? is often mentioned when comparing bodybuilders competing on stage. Typically, the term is used to explain why a young bodybuilder has a harder time reaching the hard and grainy look of someone older, or otherwise much more experienced. Preaching the possibility of gaining muscle maturity is often an effort to reassure a new [...]

*Read More...*


----------

